
Surprising numbers behind startup survival rates – Chicago Booth Review - ziptron
https://review.chicagobooth.edu/entrepreneurship/2017/article/surprising-numbers-behind-start-survival-rates
======
ziptron
"Entrepreneurs starting their companies from 2009 to 2011 had nearly a 51
percent chance that their firms would still be in business five years
later—almost 3 percent higher than the survival average for the previous
decade and a half. The only other stretch during that period when survival
rates hit 50 percent was in 2002 and 2003, right after the tech crash. So it
would seem that right after a market downturn is a good time for entrepreneurs
to start new ventures."

